
Telegram.org launches Telegraph - tiagocorrea
https://telegram.org/blog/instant-view
======
mgiannopoulos
Overview of the service [http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/22/telegram-launches-
telegrap...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/22/telegram-launches-telegraph-a-
long-form-publishing-platform/)

------
evolve2k
Did anyone else notice the pose of the lady in the red dress in the
background. Is it meant to imply she is covering herself as she worried about
his x-ray glasses? This makes no sense to be here? Very strange.

------
subie
+1 for Pepe.

